# My Betta and Dinosaur Eel... Please help!



## saykota (Sep 30, 2006)

I am new to fishes. I have a several tanks. My smallest is my 10 gallon tank. I use my 10 gallon tank as my starter tank. Atleast its the concept I have, that the small fish will get big enough to put in my bigger tanks. For about 2 weeks I've had a dinosaur eel (Polypterus) and dragon fish in this tank. Well I bought a betta today and put him in there. He was doing good but I walked away to go get food for them and I come back and half his tail is gone. I think it was the dinosaur eel because hes the only one who swims. My dragon fish doesn't come out of his hiding spot unless he comes to eat, so I don't believe it was him. 

I don't know what to do. I don't want my betta to get hurt but I want colorful fish in that tank... and to get bigger. Now my betta is scared. He just stays in the corner. I need advise. I once had my dinosaur fish in my big 110 gallon tank but he is with much larger fish and he is scared. The fish has never bothered him but i felt bad for him so I moved him into my 10 gallon tank. But now that hes picking on my betta I don't know whether to move him into the big tank, move the betta into a tank by him self (one of those smaller tanks) or just to leave them alone... they'll get over it idea. 

I hate my betta being so scared.... Please help!! Plus I want to be able to add other fish. What should I do??


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Bichirs will eat anything and everything that fit into their mouths, and IMO a 10g tank is not a suitable home for it for any length of time. The problem with your plan of using it as a a grow out tank is that it will cause stunting issues long before fish outgrow it. Its always best to get a large enough tank for them at their final adult size to begin with. Fish stunt rapidly and it causes permanent problems and health issues, leading to premature death.

I would never put a bichir of any size with anything that has flowing finnage either.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Do you understand that:

1. Your senegal bichir (dinosaur eel is just a fancy named made up by petsmart), can get possibly over 12" and needs at LEAST a 45 gallon (bigger the better though).

2. Your dragon eel (Dragon/Violet goby) is a brackish fish that needs about 60 gallons.

3. And your betta shouldn't be kept with anything bigger than it in most cases..especially predatory fish like the bichir?


The only reason any of those fish, other then the betta should be in there, is to grow them out a little. A ten gallon is actually a great tank for doing this...but not for very long. If you want it to get a little bigger, feed different types of foods; beefheart is also a great twice weekly snack if you can get it. Just don't feed beefheart constantly..When it gets a little bigger put it in the 125 (and by saying that i'm guessing your tank has suitable fish already..and isn't overstocked).

Hopefully I didn't come off as a rude person . If you have anything else to ask..go fo it. Just pointing out it's not the greatest combo of fish there .


----------



## saykota (Sep 30, 2006)

No I really appreciate all your help.

I don't know what I'm doing but I want to learn. All these fish have been a great experience. But I don't want the fish to suffer for my ignorance.

Thanks again for your help.

I pulled my betta out of my tank last night. So I'm going to put my dinosaur eel back in the big tank, the 110 gallon. 

One more question though.

My DRAGON fish is bigger than my dinosaur eel....twice as big....should I put him in the big tank too???

Thanks 
again!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You should find another home for the dragon fish, It is a saltwater species. Not full marine btu mid-to high-end brackish.


----------

